# Was genau ist jetzt eigentlich der Sinn von OOA?



## DennisXX (7. Jan 2011)

Also von der Objektorientierten Analyse? Die eigentliche und vollständige Definition meiner potenzielen Software erfolgt ja eh erst in OOD, also der darauf folgenden Phase.

Ich gebe einfach mal meine Meinung zu OOA ab und würde mich freuen, wenn mir jemand bestötigen könnte, ob das so halbswegs korrekt ist:

1. OOA bildet einfach nur erstmal ein Problem in Objekten ab, ohne bereits technische und detailierte Lösungen zu berücksichtigen !

2. In den Klassendiagrammen muss nicht alles erwähnt werden (uni- oderdirektionale Assoziation oder die Methoden der einzelnen Klasse), es müssen leidglich die Attribute der Klasse erwähnt werden.

3. (Hier bin ich jetzt sehr unsicher) In den Use Cases, Aktivitätsdiagrammen und Sequenzdiagrammen wird nur die allgemeine Kommunikation zwischen dem Benutzer und dem potenziellen System ausschließlich aus der Sichtweise des Benutzers beschrieben. Es wird aber nicht erwähnt, wie das System konkret Daten verarbeitet, speichert, oder allgemein technisch funktioniert und arbeitet etc.

Ist das so halbwegs korrekt (vor allem Punkt 3)?


----------



## Andi_CH (8. Jan 2011)

Ja, das ist so


----------



## Painii (10. Jan 2011)

Vor allem kann es in Punkt 3 egal sein wie das System das ganze verarbeitet, solange das richtige Ergebnis rauskommt.

Egal ob das System mathematisch rechnet oder die Oma vom System-Administrator nach dem Ergebnis fragt.

Man kann also in der Stufe die Technik komplett aussen vor lassen und sich eben nur auf die Beschreibung des Problems beschränken, nicht auf die Lösung.


----------

